# Kubota M 7030 dt steering problems



## FarmerPhil (Jul 24, 2014)

Steering went out on my tractor. Wasted time and money changing the pump and it's still broken. I am assuming it must be the orbital motor but the specs are all worn off my old tractor. Does anyone have the make, model and part number for the motor. 

Thanks for any help!!!


----------



## jtaylor1148 (Aug 19, 2014)

Parts book describe motor as Steering Controller.
S.no. >=71680 Part no. 35533-63074
S.no.<= 71679 Part on. 35533-63080


----------

